# Comment changer le theme de Mozilla ?



## pampelune (18 Mars 2003)

Tout est dans le titre, en allant sur le site dédié (mozdev.org) et en cliquant sur le lien du thème que je veux, il m'affiche une page blanche avec "true", c'est tout... il ne charge pas le thème...

 De plus, existe t il une version francisée de la 1.3 ? 

 Merci de vos réponses,


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2003)

Salut ca fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas servi de mozilla mais il me semble que pour changer le theme il faut passer par le menu preferences et tu as le choix entre 2 themes préinstallés. Ensuite tu peux (en principe) en telecharger de nouveau themes sur le site de mozilla et les appliquer par la meme methode.


----------



## pampelune (19 Mars 2003)

Merci, mais cela justement ne marche pas avec la version 1.3 de Mozilla...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2003)

Vu sur versiontracker:
"To change theme in Mozilla 1.3: Download and install Mozilla 1.3b. Download and install your chosen theme through Mozilla (I'd recommend "Pinstripe"). Then move your copy of Mozilla 1.3 to the same folder as Mozilla 1.3b. When Finder asks if you want replace the file with the same name, choose "replace". You have now changed your theme! //Happy browsing - Great application!!!  "
Ca peut peut etre t'aider


----------



## pampelune (19 Mars 2003)

Merci ! je vais essayer ça...


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

GENIAL ! Ca marche...


1000 mercis  ;-D


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2003)

De rien, je suis tombé sur la combine tout a fait par hasard. Content d'avoir pu te rendre service.


----------



## anonyme1 (24 Mai 2010)

sinon telechargez la nderniere version ( mozzila ) pui aller dans outil option contenu et la on peut choisir la couleur des lien activé desactivé lecriture la couleur decriture la couleur dariere plan etc...  jespere vou avoir aidez 
:bebe:
apres si vou souhaitez dotre renseignement exemple skins extencsions theme facebook google etc anvoyer moii un Message Privéé 
:king::king::king::king::king::king::king::king:


----------

